

Show HN: One click to great longform content - quintendf
http://www.onegoodread.me

======
lambtron
This is neat. Where did the creator find all of the long form? Is it static or
dynamically crawled?

~~~
quintendf
(OP here)

I built a feed compiled from a few different sources (places like Longreads
and The New Yorker), and I check that feed for new entries once a day
(scheduled rake task).

Thanks for checking it out!

